# Boraras brigittae (Micro/Chili Rasboras) w/ CRS & Water Temp?



## Sparky007 (May 30, 2011)

I have both in a tank at 72 degrees. The fish are happy and the crs are breeding. Seeing baby crs made me so happy.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

I've read that they won't bother juvie shrimp, but that they MAY, but usually DON'T eat tiny newborns. They're my first choice for my new tank.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

I have never witnessed my boraras go after any shrimp and have kept them with RCS and CRS(currently). RIght now I have about 150 brigittae with my CRS and seeing how hard of a time the boraras have trying to eat crushed flakes I would assume shrimp or shrimplets would be quite a task for them.


----------



## fresh.salty (Jul 2, 2010)

I have them in a 3g with RCS and the RCS population still grows. They were kept in the tank without a heater for at least a year before I added one.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Like others have said, your population will likely continue to grow if you have enough shrimp and enough hiding places for shrimplets.

But it never fails - I always see shrimplets getting eaten by my Chilis in every situation I've had. Always. They're just too small of a fish to decimate a healthy colony, though.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks for sharing everyone. I am very happy to read all the positive comments about them so far. I will only have a max of 6 in a 12G long tank. Have lots of HC in my tank, Mini P and some misc. plants so I hope they will all be fine. As I have mentioned, my biggest concern is if they will eat newborns or not, because all pregnant moms I put them in their own nurturing tank, and I won't add those babies back in their parent's tank until they are about ye big (----) at least :hihi:

*My main concern is, the adults won't be too "intimidated" by the little fishes that they will slow down breeding right?*



eklikewhoa said:


> I have never witnessed my boraras go after any shrimp and have kept them with RCS and CRS(currently). RIght now I have about 150 brigittae with my CRS and seeing how hard of a time the boraras have trying to eat crushed flakes I would assume shrimp or shrimplets would be quite a task for them.


I wonder how you manage to have 150 brigittae? Aren't they a bit pricey? They are $3.99 here at our local fish store.



fresh.salty said:


> I have them in a 3g with RCS and the RCS population still grows. They were kept in the tank without a heater for at least a year before I added one.


Great to know they can do without a heater.



Sparky007 said:


> I have both in a tank at 72 degrees. The fish are happy and the crs are breeding. Seeing baby crs made me so happy.


Wow. Ok. Good to know. I hope 68 isn't too low for them though because some nights in my room is around there. But that is about as lowest it'll be. Spring comes and I should see more of 75+ or somewhere higher : )


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

$4 is pretty high, Rachel has them for $2.50.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

Geniusdudekiran said:


> $4 is pretty high, Rachel has them for $2.50.


What is her SN and is she local to me? If not the shipping cost will perhaps be more because I really only want 3 more for a total of 6 only in my tank : )


----------



## fresh.salty (Jul 2, 2010)

NeoShrimp said:


> What is her SN and is she local to me? If not the shipping cost will perhaps be more because I really only want 3 more for a total of 6 only in my tank : )


http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/i...-available-sale-shipping-starting-1-30-a.html

But for only three I'm sure you're right.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

fresh.salty said:


> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/i...-available-sale-shipping-starting-1-30-a.html
> 
> But for only three I'm sure you're right.


Thank you for the link. A great dead indeed but I would have to buy in bulk : (
I will see how these little cuties do for the next couple of weeks and if they can do well in 68-72F conditions I'll get 3 more : )


----------



## chiefroastbeef (Feb 14, 2011)

Man, you guys pay so much for Chilis. I pay $6.50USD for 10 chilis here.

I too keep chilis with RCS, the RCS colony is growing slowly. Although I have never seen it, I'm sure they will eat baby shrimp if they are hungry. Plant mass and hiding places is KEY.


----------



## tbarabash (May 18, 2011)

Yea, first time I've ever seen prices in canada beat you yanks, for me chilis are 79c


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

chiefroastbeef said:


> Man, you guys pay so much for Chilis. I pay $6.50USD for 10 chilis here.
> 
> I too keep chilis with RCS, the RCS colony is growing slowly. Although I have never seen it, I'm sure they will eat baby shrimp if they are hungry. Plant mass and hiding places is KEY.


So these from Dallas is only 65c each? OMG. Its like 5 times the price here 



tbarabash said:


> Yea, first time I've ever seen prices in canada beat you yanks, for me chilis are 79c


Still a very excellent price :biggrin:


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

A local club member did a group buy and brought in over 700 of them... I picked up about 150 and have about another 100 awaiting to be picked up. 

The price was right.


----------



## chiefroastbeef (Feb 14, 2011)

NeoShrimp said:


> So these from Dallas is only 65c each? OMG. Its like 5 times the price here
> 
> 
> 
> Still a very excellent price :biggrin:


No no, in Hong Kong. After living in HK, I can't imagine paying what North Americans pay for FW fish!


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

chiefroastbeef said:


> No no, in Hong Kong. After living in HK, I can't imagine paying what North Americans pay for FW fish!


Oh gotcha. That is really cheap! Are you originally from HK? Heard its very beautiful there. Would love to travel there one day :icon_mrgr


----------



## OiZO (Feb 2, 2010)

So i have 10 of these in a 12g long and i have been thinking about adding some form of tiger/crs to the tank. I pulled up the weather of the city they are most associated to based on my research from several fish sites. Bandjarmasin, Indonesia was the port town listed as close to there main location. I looked at the weather average for the past year and it seems that the low avg is around 72-74F. Based of this i think you could keep them happy in 72-74F water but i doubt any breeding behavior would occur unless you increase temp.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

OiZO said:


> So i have 10 of these in a 12g long and i have been thinking about adding some form of tiger/crs to the tank. I pulled up the weather of the city they are most associated to based on my research from several fish sites. Bandjarmasin, Indonesia was the port town listed as close to there main location. I looked at the weather average for the past year and it seems that the low avg is around 72-74F. Based of this i think you could keep them happy in 72-74F water but i doubt any breeding behavior would occur unless you increase temp.


First off, are these even easy to breed? I noticed the more expensive they are the harder it is for them to breed. Like white clouds, they are only 10 cents each here and they breed like crazy. Within a few months I had close to 100 and I only started with 20. 

My goal is not to have them breed. I just want about a handful in the tank so it looks like lively and just want them to be able to survive in 65-72 waters. Lately its been warming up anyways so haven't seen it dropped past 68F even at night so hoping for the better :icon_bigg


----------



## OiZO (Feb 2, 2010)

Idk if they are easy to breed. By bringing up the breeding behavior I was figuring that by keeping them at higher temp would induce breeding which would lead to better color. I am testing it right now to see if they keep color at lower temp. The tank is at 70 now from 80. I ramped it down slowly today. I will let you know how they do.


----------



## MsNemoShrimp (Apr 25, 2011)

OiZO said:


> Idk if they are easy to breed. By bringing up the breeding behavior I was figuring that by keeping them at higher temp would induce breeding which would lead to better color. I am testing it right now to see if they keep color at lower temp. The tank is at 70 now from 80. I ramped it down slowly today. I will let you know how they do.


Thanks. My only concern is if they can actually live happily when water temp is low, like in the mid 60's for a few months of winter : )


----------

